# Appartamento - Upgrades?



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

Got my Appartamento coming this month (hopefully!) and just wondering what upgrades I should make?

I've got the Rocket Bottomless Portafilter coming but should I look at a group head thermometer? VST basket? anything else?

Thanks ☺


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Group head thermometer and bottomless portafilter should be on the list. As should a decent tamper and countertop knock box e.g Motta etc.


----------



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Group head thermometer and bottomless portafilter should be on the list. As should a decent tamper and countertop knock box e.g Motta etc.


 Thanks, Dave!

Do you have any recommendations for the group head thermometer? Bottomless is on the way but I'll definitely be looking at getting a leveller to use


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

drh__ said:


> Thanks, Dave!
> 
> Do you have any recommendations for the group head thermometer? Bottomless is on the way but I'll definitely be looking at getting a leveller to use


 Someone gave me a Coffee sensor one...I have not got around to fitting it yet...but I probably should and check it against the Scace II. Superficially it's looks fine and will no doubt be similar to others on the market. When I do fit it to MaraX, I will probably shoot some video.


----------



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Someone gave me a Coffee sensor one...I have not got around to fitting it yet...but I probably should and check it against the Scace II. Superficially it's looks fine and will no doubt be similar to others on the market. When I do fit it to MaraX, I will probably shoot some video.


 Thank you I'll definitely have a look 🙌🏼


----------



## Bigbrownbear (Oct 7, 2020)

Here we go these guys have a discount with the forum and beat everyone on a price for the thermometer

http://www.shadesofcoffee.co.uk

Voucher Code (CFUK-E61THERM) 👀

😉👌


----------

